# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Nwcbe

## Valentine Pirate

http://www.beanfarm.com/nwcbe/

Just wondering if anyone is planning to go? I really want to just due to the fact I've never been to a reptile show. I know it's nothing like the bigger ones to the east and south, but college makes it hard to get anywhere  :Tears:

----------


## jason221

I probably can't make it up to Seattle, but I'm going to the Unique Animal Expo in Hillsboro, OR, on September 25, which features a variety of animals, including mammals and reptiles.

----------


## Rock star Reptile

We will be there and hope to see many of you there. 
Oct 16 & 17 @ the Puyallup Fairgrounds.

----------


## zoologist

I'll be there, it was a pretty decent show last year.

----------


## emmet10

Possibly

----------


## Rock star Reptile

Thank you all who showed up. This was a great weekend!!! Friends & Family!! What more could you ask for..  And my son dressed as a bannana  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (10-19-2010)

----------

